# Does anyone recognize this stereo?



## Gonzo117 (Nov 23, 2021)

I found this stereo listed on ebay, and I actually really dig the look, but there’s no clues as to what manufacturer produced if or even a serial number anywhere on it. Im trying to find more info and I’m drawing blanks, even the seller said they didn't really know either. Would appreciate some input if anyone knows where this might have come from.

Thanks


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

May be an OEM out of something...


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I installed a Sparkomatic radio in the mid 80s that looked similar to this one.


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes it looks like a sparco but im not sure even they had a label on the case. JVC made a cassette close to that.


----------

